# A lil help for my windows 8



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Really need help with ASUS laptop i bought a week ago. It has windows 8.1 CPU N2830 2.16GHZ 4BG RAM 64 bit Operating System X64- based processor. AS you can see it is really slow well, I fell its really slow. Any thing I can do or config or tweak up to make it a little faster?


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

panda777 said:


> Really need help with ASUS laptop i bought a week ago. It has windows 8.1 CPU N2830 2.16GHZ 4BG RAM 64 bit Operating System X64- based processor. AS you can see it is really slow well, I fell its really slow. Any thing I can do or config or tweak up to make it a little faster?


I think I can help 

Right Click Local Disk (C > Properties > Click the Tools Tab > Error Checking - Press Check.

Also Do the same and Optimize the drive by doing a Defragment on the drive.

Clean your system with:
CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download
DO NOT CLEAN THE REGISTRY. 

Remove unwanted software:
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Right Click your windows start button > Command Prompt (ADMIN) > copy past (SFC /SCANNOW) and press enter.

Go to Search type (MSCONFIG) > click the services tab > Disable all Services that you aren't using or don't want to use. (NOTE) Click Hide all Microsoft services. NEXT > Click Startup tab > Click Open Task Manager > Disable everything you do not want starting up. After that restart your machine.

Install an anti-virus program, spyware scanner, and an anti-malware:
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/

Anti Malware Software - Bitdefender Total Security 2015

Click Download Now

Scan your whole computer for viruses.

(note) 
Bitdefender may slow your computer down more you may just want to use Malwarebytes.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello panda777 :wave:

Brand new? Take it back to the dealer.

But the N2830 is a power efficient processor, which means much of the CPUs performance has been sacrificed for reduced power consumption. (7.5W vs 17W for an i5)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello panda777 :wave:
> 
> Brand new? Take it back to the dealer.
> 
> But the N2830 is a power efficient processor, which means much of the CPUs performance has been sacrificed for reduced power consumption. (7.5W vs 17W for an i5)


Shouldn't there be a BIO'S setting to change the cpu power settings?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think so. But you could look. :smile:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if it is a new computer, you need to remove the bloatware that came with it you will never use. check your startup to see if there is anything you do not need. it will also be slow the first few times you use it because it will be indexing your drives for the search feature. also the first few times you use it, it could be catching up on all the updating that was not done while setting on the store shelf. 

one of the previous post suggests installing an antivirus, that may not be necessary since microsoft security essentials is now part of windows defender and it came with the computer. If you want to use another, be sure to disable it.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

OP, go into the BIO'S and see if there's power settings for the CPU. And remove the bloatware with revo. If you can do that the battery wont last as long but the computer will run faster. I have a asus motherboard and it allows me to turn off CPU power saving modes with ease.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Dev in need said:


> I think I can help
> 
> Right Click Local Disk (C > Properties > Click the Tools Tab > Error Checking - Press Check.
> 
> ...


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Dev in need said:


> I think I can help
> 
> Right Click Local Disk (C > Properties > Click the Tools Tab > Error Checking - Press Check.
> 
> ...


Its a brand new laptop I got it because the price?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

sobeit said:


> if it is a new computer, you need to remove the bloatware that came with it you will never use. check your startup to see if there is anything you do not need. it will also be slow the first few times you use it because it will be indexing your drives for the search feature. also the first few times you use it, it could be catching up on all the updating that was not done while setting on the store shelf.
> 
> one of the previous post suggests installing an antivirus, that may not be necessary since microsoft security essentials is now part of windows defender and it came with the computer. If you want to use another, be sure to disable it.


Im no experts on changing BIOS settings can you give me details on how to it?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello panda777 :wave:
> 
> Brand new? Take it back to the dealer.
> 
> But the N2830 is a power efficient processor, which means much of the CPUs performance has been sacrificed for reduced power consumption. (7.5W vs 17W for an i5)


I got this because the price. Just want to know how to make it a little faster.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

panda777 said:


> Im no experts on changing BIOS settings can you give me details on how to it?


what I suggested has absolutely nothing to do with bios. Based on your questions, imo, I dont think you should be messing with the bios at this time.

The following is what I do

The very first thing I do is manually update windows. It will take some time. Many reboots, and many update searches using windows update in the control panel. I will also go to the computer manufacturers website and make sure I have all the latest drivers. 

Then I will remove all program I do not need or have an alternative I prefer. For example, I would remove all trial programs like microsoft office and the antivirus (usually nortons or mcafees) because I have no intentions of buying them. I usually remove any computer manufacturers utilities - other than their restore. I usually remove all non microsoft dvd burning and playing software because I dont need most of their features. and others... 
I usually replace them with utilities I found over the years that do not require as much computer resources. 

The way I do the above is to go into the control panel, program and files, and go down the list of installed programs and uninstall the ones I dont want one at a time. Someone suggested using revo to do the same thing. 

Add or Remove Programs in Windows 8 - For Dummies

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems

Once I have uninstalled the programs I dont want and installed the ones I want, I will download and run ccleaner. 

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

finally I will defrag the drive. What Happened to Disk Defragmenter in Windows 8?

Once I do all the above, I will run a virus scan and a malware scan. 

My final step will be to create a drive image so if I have a problem I have something to go back to without repeating all of the above steps.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I was checking online and found this would this work?
How to Make a Windows Computer Start up Faster (with Pictures)


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

panda777 said:


> I was checking online and found this would this work?
> How to Make a Windows Computer Start up Faster (with Pictures)


Dude did you not see my first post I've already told you this.

If its a new computer the only way to make it faster is to (REMOVE) everything on that computer that's starting up. And to check the power settings in the (BIO's) and (TURN OFF) if you can those cpu power saving settings.


----------

